# One day academic conference on donor conception and identity



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

I got sent this at work and thought it sounded interesting!

http://www.socialsciences.manchester.ac.uk/morgancentre/events/2012-13/relative-strangers-manchester/index.html


----------



## lilythepink (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, that does look interesting. I might see if DH fancies a weekend in Manchester!


----------

